# Starting ICSI at Derby/Notts



## Sez100 (Nov 6, 2011)

Hello all,

I'm very new to all of this but have been looking at the site for a while and now decided to share my story so far.  
I am 34 and DH is 36.
I have been with my DH for 9 years now....married 2 and half years and been TTC since then.  After nothing happening for 18 months we visited out Dr and were referred to derby.  I was diagnosed with PCOS and after some investigations DH has been diagnosed with azoospermia. Not a great combination!   

We are due to have our first consultation at the end of the month and will be having our consultations via the satellite clinic, visiting care at Notts for treatment.  Feeling a bit nervous about what it will all entail at the moment but reading some of the comments on here is helping.  

I just wondered if anyone else is due to receive/receiving the same treatment and what your experiences have been so far.
Sarah x


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

to FF, Sez100!!! This is a great website for support, information, laughter and friendship, it has kept me (relatively!) sane though all my treatment. Have a good look round the site, post in whatever section you want and make yourself at home. There are so many sections here with a huge amount of information, so whatever you are going through there will be someone here to help you.

Here are a couple of links that I think might help you.

IVF General chat ~ CLICK HERE

Keep a diary of your treatment ~ CLICK HERE

PCOS ~ CLICK HERE

Male factors ~ CLICK HERE

Questions for your first cycle consultation ~ (use the ones that apply) CLICK HERE

East /North Midlands ~ CLICK HERE

Preparing for treatment/pregnancy (incorporating sub boards of complimentary, holistic & spiritual approaches and supplements & fertility friendly foods) ~ CLICK HERE 

While undergoing treatment, you might find it useful to join other ladies having treatment at the same time. The Cycle Buddies threads are just for that. Just pop along to the appropriate month and say "Hi" when you are ready to start treatment ~ CLICK HERE

The What Every New Member Needs To Know (includes a list of common abbreviations) thread will give you some info on how to navigate the site ~ CLICK HERE

We have a live chat room where you can meet other members, take part in themed chat events and gain a wealth of information from people who are or have been dealing with infertilty. New member chat is at 8pm on Wednesday, where we can introduce you to other members, show you around the chat room and help with any queries you may have both in the chat room and on the boards. Please take a look at the calendar and of course our Chat Zone: CLICK HERE

Please feel free to ask more questions here, or on any other part of the site, there will be wonderful helpful people there to give you lots of support, information and cyber hugs if you need it. We go through all the highs and lows of treatment together.

Good luck!         

Sue


----------



## My Son is My World (Sep 10, 2011)

Hi Sarah
We too have just recently found out that my partner (of seven years) isn't producing any sperm - it's such a shock isn't it?! We've realised though that donor sperm is now our only option and we've both accepted that and come to terms with it (I think!) although it still does sometimes get too much for me and I find myself hysterical over the slightest thing! I have to keep this in check though as we've kept this a secret from all friends and family, so it all seems to come to the surface when I'm just at home with my partner.
I'm actually from the East Midlands too, I haven't yet had any treatments yet as I'm just being about to have day 21 and day 3 tests to check my own fertility levels (fingers crossed ladies!) but would be keen to keep in touch with you as it sounds like our paths may be very similar.
Are you going through the NHS or private? x


----------



## Sez100 (Nov 6, 2011)

Hi Emlore,

We are going private as DH has a daughter from previous marriage and have been refused NHS treatment.......pants really  

We have shared our story with all family and they have been very supportive so far, even offering to help with cost of treatment if we need it.  I'm not sure what to expect from our first consultation as everything seemed such a blur when we were told! We hadn't even considered the problem would be with DH due to my PCOS  From what i have read i think it will involve a chat with the nurse, a few tests and then a chat with the consultant.  Am i on the right lines from what you have experienced so far? 

Where abouts are you from? We are on staffs/derbyshire border.
Sarah x


----------



## My Son is My World (Sep 10, 2011)

Hi sarah
I'm based in Notts so not too far - I'm sure we'll experience the same clinics during our journeys.
Its so unfair that you can't have nhs treatment - the rules around this are just unbelievable. You pay into the system so deserve at least one chance on the nhs for you and your dh to try and have your own child.
I am really just at the beginning with my blood tests so am a bit behind you in the process, but nice to know I have found someone who will understand what I'm going through. I'm just unsure as to what will happen once I've had the blood tests - I just don't want to wait and wait for every next step. I'm 28 so am worried that I'll keep getting treated as a non priority :-(
When is ur appointment? Have they told u what to expect? X


----------



## Sez100 (Nov 6, 2011)

Hi Emlore,
Our appointment is 30th November at Derby royal.  Not a clue what to expect so a little nervous.  Have been looking on here to see if anyone can shed some light on the matter! 

They have been very helpful at Derby and the nurse has told us that if we give blood  (not keen on blood) then we can save some of the cost £226 as the checks for hep B, C and HIV will be as routine.  So we are due to give blood on 18th Nov.  The next step then is the consultation.  I presume it will be then that they have a look at my fertility levels as not had any test for that yet .......the whole process is very confusing!  This makes me think you are just ahead of me! 

The nurse said we will then need a second app about 4 weeks after this (i think for the injection teaching thingy!) and by that time DH blood results will be through (genetics and thyroid i think!).  She is expecting we will start the ball rolling in my January or February cycle. That is when we need to go to Care Notts. 

Are you NHS then?  From what i have read it may take a little longer than private...but don't quote me on that  .  I'm a teacher not a doctor!!! 

You still have plenty of time ahead of you too i'm sure it will start moving quickly for you once the tests have been completed. 
Speak soon Sarah x


----------



## ginger fairy (Oct 16, 2011)

hey sarah
    we 2 have had satellite tx between derby royal and care notts we  have found the staff at derby so great and it is so much easier than travelling to nottingham every time you need a scan or blood test. we have just had egg collection at care notts and i must say the staff there have been lovely also. nothing seems to be too much trouble and any questions have been swiftly dealt with. who is your consultant at derby? we were with amer first then transferred to darne when they decided we needed ivf tho thats changed to icsi now. it has taken us on the nhs 14 months to go from the first consult with our gp regarding trouble getting pg to having egg collection in that year we have had 3 rounds of clomid 3 rounds or clomid assisted iui and now our 1st attempt at ivf so i dont think it has taken that long really.

good luck in your journey im sure derby and notts will have you in safe hands and i hope you get your bfp.xx


----------



## lollipops (Oct 17, 2009)

Hi Sez,

I live in Derby and have had 3 tx's with Care nottingham(although this last tx was at Nuture in nottingham)and I was under DR Darne too at Derby but have had various consultants at care over the past 3 tx's. All of them were lovely and proffesional and the team of staff that do they egg collection and embryo transfer are especially nice. Your in safe hands!
I didn't get to use the satillite unit at Derby as I was fortunate to be NHS funded and for some reason you aren't allowed to use the satilitte facility & so therefore I had to go to CARE for all scans and bloods. Needless to say I know my way around that place like the back of my hand.

I only moved as I hadn't had any success with CARE and we felt a change of clinic would shake things up abit and thankfully our risk has paid off. But I don't have anything bad to say about CARE as they didn't do anything wrong I was unlucky that our NHS goes didn't work. Lots of ladies get great results from CARE, they have good success rates and a nice team of staff!

Wishing you lots of luck on your journey!  x


----------



## Sez100 (Nov 6, 2011)

Hi Gingerfairy and lollipops,

Thankyou so much for replying ladies, it has put our minds at rest a little about derby and care at notts.

Lollypops - we too have been with Mr Amer.  Not sure if that will change now we have set the ball rolling, we shall find out on the 30th. Good luck with IVF  

Gingerfairy Congratulations on BFP  
Sarah x


----------



## My Son is My World (Sep 10, 2011)

Hi Sarah

Yes we are hoping for NHS treatment but I have absolutely no idea whether we can get that or not - I guess these are all questions for the doctor when I go and collect my blood test results (I think I should start compiling a list so I don't forget anything).

Hopefully as you are private you will not have to wait long at all for treatment to start, and then you can begin properly on the path to having your own family   Sending you lots of luck and hoping everything can go as smoothly as possible for you.

Just a quick question - do you work full time? It sounds as though this involves a lot of trips to doctors, hospitals etc for bloods and consulations, then treatment - how do you explain all of these random pattern of holidays/absences to your employer? x


----------



## Sez100 (Nov 6, 2011)

Hi Emlore,
Yes I work full time, I am a teacher and have been very honest with my employers from the start.  We are a very small primary school and all staff are very close! Extreamly lucky really, they all knew we were ttc as soon as we got married so they have also been travelling the journey with me.  
Also all women and two of them have gone through IVF (although a few years ago now (13 for the latest)) so all very understanding.  I have not yet mentioned needing perhaps a longer period of time off but for the consultations (1/2 days off work) the head has so far been very understanding.  
I guess they lucky thing is we live 20 mins from the hospital at derby so the 1/2 day apps work quite well.  As for the Notts trips depending on what they entail and duration will depend on the amount of time i will need off!  I just hope the support continues.  
Sarah x


----------

